# Company's name.. good? bad?



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I've been wondering what your thoughts are on my Company's business name "hands made for wood".. so I've posted a poll to see what you all think of the name!  I would love to hear from you!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

hands made for wood said:


> I've been wondering what your thoughts are on my Company's business name "hands made for wood".. so I've posted a poll to see what you all think of the name!  I would love to hear from you!


Don't take this the wrong way... But IT could be taken the wrong way... Kinda sounds like a cheap ****o... You've probably already considered that, but I wanted to point it out in case hadn't...

btw... just "liked" ya page on FB...

~tom


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

It's certainly not a bad name, but being the little pervert I am, I instantly related it to something else.. Go for it man, do what you feel is a good name, because what matters the most is what you think is a good name, and what you think will make customers chose you over the competitor. Something that won't be forgotten or lost.


----------



## NorCal Scot (Dec 31, 2010)

Since you asked for an opinion...

I checked out your work on your facebook page...Great Work!! 

As for the name, I don't believe it conveys your product, i.e., your carpentry skills. But that's just me! 

How's good 'ol Saskatchewan? I miss going to Moose Jaw. Great people around there!


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

good work, the name doesn't do it justice


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I like your work and your logo. How about "Hand Made of Wood"? Then you can keep the logo design.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

firemedic said:


> ... Kinda sounds like a cheap ****o... ....


Somebody is spending too much time on Bourbon Street. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Company Name - good or bad?*

Let me start out by saying that I admire your work and your home page, but the name thing leaves something to be desired. 

The name should be more about the product than about you. 
Maybe something like "Hand Made WoodWork"


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I think it's a great name.:thumbsup: The logo and name just made me want to find out more about you.:yes:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Tony B said:


> Somebody is spending too much time on Bourbon Street. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Lol... Well I tried one armed wood working for the first time today... and yeah... I think I'll just keep one armed drink'n! Much easier! lol

~tom


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

You're selling wood products and not hands.

Without going to your web page, I don't know what you're selling or what is your business.

There is nothing wrong with something like Igor's Custom Furniture (Woodworking) or cabinets or sawdust...

With any business using a fictitious name you will have to file a DBA.


----------



## sstruck (Dec 19, 2010)

I think it an excellent name. Along with the logo it implies a level of craftsmanship that is rare in this day and age, but at the same time it fits well in today's technology driven marketplace and branding style. To me it also suggests that you are doing what God intended for you to do. Excellent branding and true to yourself from what I gather.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Tony B said:


> Let me start out by saying that I admire your work and your home page, but the name thing leaves something to be desired.
> 
> The name should be more about the product than about you.
> Maybe something like "Hand Made WoodWork"


Good comment.

George


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Without going to your websight I don't know what it is you're doin?best of luck,BW


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I appreciate all the input! I'm still not completely sure what to do... For one, I do like the name and I do think it would be a name people would remember... The one thing I need to fix, as many of you have said too. Is that they won't know what I specialize in... SO I talked it over with my dad some as well and figured you could have a tag so then in the phone book it would be "Hands made for wood custom cabinetry" or something along those lines.. That way I could keep my logo but have the tag on for the actually title... for advertising, business cards, website and so on..

The other thing is I would then be able to use this name and logo for personal projects.. And. I can see it then being a perfect name for a shop class if I ever got into that in the future.... 

Anyways! I would be interested to hear your thoughts on what I just said.. if it made any sense... haha

Thank you all again! :yes:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Names in the phone book...

You have to be careful. Most of the white pages listings down here limit the number of characters in the name. BC probably has a similar restriction. Although they may charge extra for a 2 or 3 line name.


----------



## Drillbit (Jan 13, 2011)

I like the name as a forum name, but I agree with the comments above re: other meanings and length.

Also - whenever you are thinking of a company name, it is sometimes a good idea to avoid being too specific and long - it can be a real PITA when you then decide to start selling power tools on the side or branching out into ceramics and interior decor.

Why not use a combination of a single word name, plus a longer version for marketing. Something like 'Instinct Cabinetmakers and Joiners' which you can then shorten to 'Instinct' when you need to. Or 'Handmaker Joinery Ltd' which you can shorten to 'Handmaker Ltd' when you are running a huge building company.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

You do nice work. The name just doesn't seem to convey what you do. I don't think it is a half bad name for a shop, particularly a small storefront shop. It is also pretty good as a website name. But, I'm not so sure for a business. 

Gerry


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's my take as someone who has started several businesses. Cabinetman has a perfect name for a business. It says everything it needs to, conveys what he does, implies a certain level of craftsmanship, is memorable, and is short. Your name is everything, especially as a budding entrepreneur. 

Hands Made for Wood is a great online moniker for places like woodworkingtalk but is a mouthful as a business name. I like the idea of adding "custom cabinetry" to it but you still have the problem of length. That may be acceptable to you, but remember, most advertising is priced upon length. The good part is fewer and fewer people use hard-copy phone books and more and more people are using the internet for their business searches. As such, length of the name is less of an issue. It still leaves the issue of not being clear what your market is, but adding "custom cabinetry" will fix that. Your work will speak for itself and I suspect much of your business will be word of mouth anyway, so you may be just fine with the name as is. I like the logo but it looks like a lot of other logos I've seen, to be honest. 

I too lean towards the perverted so every time I see your name it makes me giggle a little inside, but I think most folks will recognize that it's meant as some sort of woodworking thing if you decide to just keep it as is. 


I voted "come up with a better name" but don't have any good suggestions about what. I like the connotation of the name that you were born to do this, but I think Woodmaster, WoodSensei, Woodwhisperer and the like are all catchy and memorable, which will give them a slight edge in marketing to new customers.


----------



## MrWoodworking (Apr 14, 2011)

I have to say I just don't "get it" at first impression. There are too many possibilities for what it means/implies. Is it about woodworking, wood, hands, etc...?

Business names that make people think too much usually aren't a good choice.


----------

